# Best Canada goose call



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

To all the experts. What have you found to be the best overall call for canada goose hunting

1. Foiles--strait meat
2. Zink--paralyzer--SR1
3. Zink--money maker
4. Grounds--super magnum or Triple crown
5. Any others?

Any info would be greatly appreciated. I have to buy a new call this year and could use a little help.

Thanks
Shig


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

I personally like the Freestyle Calls. Corey makes some very good calls and are capable of a wide variety of sounds. Very helpful guy if you have any questions. He personally met with me when I started blowing his call and gave me tips as to how to become a better caller.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Go an outdoor store that has a good selection and try them all out. Some calls just seem to fit a persons calling style better than others and vise-versa. There are so many call makers now that the selection is quite overwhelming, bad thing is most of the small companies can't get there products out in the stores to try.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I tried SkitzO G-tox calls from pro waterfowl supply about a month ago. All the calls I amassed in 11 years I sold; zink, grounds and GK calls 9 in total within 1 week of getting mine. The call is extremely well built, has a smaller exhaust, so it's easier to control, and takes very little air. Pro waterfowl supply has a sound file of them.....I'll be honest with you, I wasn't expecting much, but I'm a believer now....customer service is first rate too! For those of you who have troubles blowing a flared end call, or controlling the meaty exhausts of the foiles or zink calls, this one is quite a bit more like a grounds call (exhaust diameter).


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

The best goose call is the one that fits you the best. It might sound like a simple statement but it's true. Everyone blows a call differently, I'm no different. I tune most of my calls very light so it take little air to break the reed over. But that's me, my hunting partners tunes his heavy. I have a hard time with Zink and grounds calls because they seem to need a lot of air. A GK little giant tuned light is the best goose call for me.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Triple Crown- try the contest call and the Real Thang, very nice sounding, more mellow and deep, goosey. If you know what your doing already try out the Zink Little Man, sounds great, big geese come into it fantastic as well as little geese. Most hunters have used one of these, keeping in mind the triple crown is really a super mag with worn in guts, so tomato tomahto...... Worn in guts should produce a better low end, and little easier control.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Buck Gardner call. That'll probably be my next call.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

That one goose call that Buck Gardner makes? Yeah, it's a good one.
:withstupid: Just kidding.

I use the *Shore Thing *by John Taylor. Check it out. It's a good call.


----------



## gunnertim (Jul 1, 2007)

Blue Plate said:


> The best goose call is the one that fits you the best. It might sound like a simple statement but it's true. Everyone blows a call differently, I'm no different. I tune most of my calls very light so it take little air to break the reed over. But that's me, my hunting partners tunes his heavy. I have a hard time with Zink and grounds calls because they seem to need a lot of air. A GK little giant tuned light is the best goose call for me.


He's right you can buy all the great calls you want but then have to sell them because you don't like the call I have had Zinks, GK, Buck garner, and others but I found this guy that makes call over buy me and love it its called the Michigander by Lewis Costume Calls This call was easy to blow don't have to use a lot of air and the customer service is great


----------



## goosekiller32 (Sep 3, 2007)

what ru thinking grounds is first all of the other ones took idieas from gronds thay all started with grounds calls


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Me thinked U slows dowen and typid ryte wurds soz peepl tayk U seriuzly.


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

i prefer my lynch mob goose noose over my tim grounds!!

lynch mob i s very easy to blow, and sounds really good!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

1) Shore Thing - John Taylor
2) GK Little Giant (LG-1)
. . . . . . . the rest.

The shore thing is the best goose call I've tried: deep goose, high goose, LOUD goose, low goose...don't matter. If you can drive a short reed you will really like the Shore Thing.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

If you are spending a good amount of money on a call, no matter what one you get, you are getting a custom call. You just have to find a call that fits you best. That's all there is to it. Some low end calls are hit and miss, but if you are spending $50+ on a call, you are getting a good one for sure.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

dlip said:


> If you are spending a good amount of money on a call, no matter what one you get, you are getting a custom call. You just have to find a call that fits you best. That's all there is to it. Some low end calls are hit and miss, but if you are spending $50+ on a call, you are getting a good one for sure.


You said it. Arguing goose calls is about as productive as washing your truck in the rain. There isn't a best goose call. Just a best goose call for you. And no one is ever going to be able to tell you what call is going to fit you best.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well put diver, by the way, eat some damn food!!!!! you must freeze your arse off sitting in the dekes when its below zero


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: It never stops! Everywhere I go it's "Chad, what the hell, you look like you're about to die. Do you have cancer? Are you anorexic? What's the deal?"

It's genetics my friend. Wait about 20 years. I'll be able to enter sumo wrestling matches.

P.S. You're right, I do freeze.


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

if i ha dto chose i would go with Feather Duster. for both duck and goose, :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I would have to say feather duster..... I mean have you heard nick kalinowski work that thing! That is also what i blow and like the sound of it a lot more the foiles strait meat.


----------

